# Blocked and ready-Almost!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the 67, blocked, reblocked, checked, more sanding.......A lot of man hours!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

More......arty: Note the smoothed and contoured fire wall. We did a lot of alteration there. This was done to accomodate the Vintage Air (lack of heater box), and a larger, slightly recessed tranny tunnel ( we were able to set the motor 2 inches back, and install a larger 4L80e tranny)...paint soon!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin good!! Can't wait to see paint on that thing!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

John, Thanks!...me too. I can't beleive how much time/work the guys are putting into this car...it looks almost fake. They also filled some factory seams for me ( a little custom touch). I am VERY happy so far! Definately a skillfull team at Thriftway Auto body!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks awsome:cool Do you know when it will get paint? Think you will get a test drive before winter?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bat, Thanks...I am hoping for paint in about a week or 2. Then electrical (me)...then engine/drive train (me and Richie). After that, off to the upholstery shop for some alterations inside. .....so YES I am hoping for a test ride but it'll probably be late fall/early winter. Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Bat, Thanks...I am hoping for paint in about a week or 2. Then electrical (me)...then engine/drive train (me and Richie). After that, off to the upholstery shop for some alterations inside. .....so YES I am hoping for a test ride but it'll probably be late fall/early winter. Eric


Lookin' good..........


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That there's mighty tasty looking, sir.. :cheers


What color's it going to be?

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents...it's gonna be Black, with a red leather interior...and lots of chrome, polished stainless, and polished aluminum......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, UE!!!!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> . .....so YES I am hoping for a test ride but it'll probably be late fall/early winter. Eric


Of what year?? :cheers
Looks great, fantastic is a better word. Coming along great. Can't wait to see it done, it's going to be sick..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah, block sanding is the fastest part of building a car! Well if it takes you a month to do plugs or a brake job then it would be faster.

Looking good, if you miss anything the black paint will point it out for you once the clear is on.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i suspect nothing missed on this project.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, 2016. Thumpin, I trust my body man! Shane, Thanks bud!:cheers:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> i suspect *nothing* missed on this project.


:agree with this^^^!

I suspect a magazine feature in your future!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Alky,The 'problem' is: when you finish a project (ha ha), you always say shoulda done this, etc.....My other problem is time: it is NOT on my side!:cheers Eric P.S. My needs are simple, I just wanna CREMATE a set of rear tires!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## 1224GTO (Sep 18, 2011)

*Looking Good!!*

just wanted to say hope all goes well and good luck! my dad and i restored his 67 rag top when i was 13-17 we took our time  and i think it made me who i am today painter/bodyman.we got it done in time for my senior Prom too..i think we went to a dozen GTO conventions to get parts...good luck i hope she turns out awesome!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1224GTO, thanks for the kind words! I am hoping to move to the Sarasota area soon. I have a lot of family there. I kind of like Nokomis. :cheersEric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Alky,The 'problem' is: when you finish a project (ha ha), you always say shoulda done this, etc.....My other problem is time: it is NOT on my side!:cheers Eric P.S. My needs are simple, I just wanna CREMATE a set of rear tires!!!!!!!:lol:


You could of bought a Veyron for the price of the car... :cheers
I think you have it covered on everything, car is incredible. Lucky you have the insight to just want to beat on it when it's done. If I drive mine I am paranoid of everything, and have to park it way away from others, and pisses me off when others park near me. Now it has a couple scratches, so getting better, but still a PITA to own. And I only have about $13k in mine, but first time I had a car painted really nice, and don't want it hurt.


----------



## 1224GTO (Sep 18, 2011)

Eric if you are ever in the area let me know well haft to get a few drinks and cruise the key!! i'm like 5 mins from Nokomis!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Another step closer....*

Well, the transmission is ready. A 4L80e with a Continental billet backed lock up converter. The tranny has 'good stuff' in it and was custom built for me by Chris at CK Performance (good dude).... Another day, another dollar! Engine is coming soon! I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!!!! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dash vents for A/C have been cut in today,hardware collected from various stashes, parts laid out and checked.....will install doors rad support and fenders on Monday.......then the crew at Thriftway will block sand some more....and prepare for paint!!!!!!:cheersarty::cheers:cheersarty:arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats, glad it's coming along.
Do you really want the interior parts in there when they still have to sand, paint, cut and buff? That compound gets everywhere and doesn't come off, trust me. I know you got the pro's. Guy that cut and buffed mine got fired! Still can't get the compound out of the door jams, and got points taken off at a show, little white dots everywhere..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Nothing will stay in the interior until after all the paint work is finished. I think the next step, after that will be most of the wiring install, then engine/transmission.....interior then last the glass.....I think


----------

